# Lamborghini Murcielago Roadster...



## dsms

*Due to inclement weather and the Lamborghini not having its top on (it actually has never had the top leave the trunk) this car was done entirely inside the owners garage. Perfect work space with AC and heating.

Started with the wheels, P&S brake buster with various brushes. Tires scrubbed with APC 4:1 as well as the wheel wells. The arches were de-tarred using Tardis on a MF pad.



















After cleaning, wheels yet to be polished and sealed.










All the wheels were blowed dried, I didnt use my CR spotless so I didnt want the water to spot










The finish was was alread protected with Zaino, so I gave the car a quick pre-soak with a biodegradeable APC (5:1) and rinsed it off before begining the wash which was done with ONR.

With the pre-soak all trim and honeycomb grills were cleaned as well




























The finish was clayed with Sonus green clay using diluted last touch as lube

Little tar strip, some tarminator on a MF did the trick










Rest of the car clayed










The finish was in pretty good shape, the biggest problem area was the hood. Something was dragged across it and left a small cluster of RIDS










After a few combos, I settled on using M105 with a LC orange pad (primed) with the new porter cable. This was an extremely hard clear so I worked slower passes with more pressure










M105 all broken down










After










I unfortunately could not get a completely dark garage under my halogens as the windows did not have blinds but using the recessed lighting above you can see the haziness and swirls

Before, light refracted in all directions










After 3 stages of correction (M105, 106FA and 85rd). Swirls removed, clarity brought back










Some shots during correction

Working 106FA, took this up to about 1900rpm with moderate pressure due to the hard paint. Got 106FA to finish down just about perfect before moving onto jeweling










Jeweling










Final polishing video



The rest of the finish did not need as extensive correction. Menzerna powerfinish with a white polishing pad via the DA followed by 85rd on the rotary sorted everything out.

Some halogen shots




























After correction I gave the car a final IPA wipedown to prep the finish for LSP. Started off with a pure acrylic glaze machine on with the DA and buffed off right away then went back with Blackfire Wet Diamond for 2 coats

Applying the glaze










While I waited for the LSP to cure I started with the interior which actually had some dirt in it (kids and soccer pratice with a lambo means trouble)










Before










After










Before










After










All the leather was then conditioned with Vital










Doorjambs were hand polished with CG wet mirror and sealed with Werkstat, buffing off the wet mirror finish



















Front cowl already has a semigloss finish to it, just a quick coat of dressing to top it off (smears is the sealant still curing on the finish btw)










Tailpipes polished with white diamond, this is actully a very decent metal polish BUT you need to let it haze before buffing off. If you polish and buff off right away it will haze and leave a dull finish. Wait 10mins and go back and buff it off with an old MF



















Rear honeycomb grills dressed with the "jungle juice"... this is one secret I am not revealing










Some old wax residue was left in the vents atop the engine cover, foam stick with some jungle juice got it back to the natural look










After










The floormats were very unique, one of a kind Keith Collins design. The owner had Keith do custom mats for most of his cars.

Scrubbed with a light mist of folex then vacuumed down










Back in the car, brightens up the interior a bit, no?










Wheels polished with CG wet mirror and sealed with Rejex










Finished product










Final shots ...
































































I heard something loud outside, probably an angry flock of pigeons
































































It was still cloudy but I was happy to finally get the car outside





































Thanks for looking :thumb:*


----------



## WyattEarp

You are very fortunate to work on some very nice vehicles.:thumb::thumb: Excellent job like always David.


----------



## mouthyman

Absolutly stunning :thumb:

will we be seeing the MC12?


----------



## baseballlover1

WOWWW! MC12! 

Looks good!


----------



## PaulN

Stunning car and work area :thumb:

Whats the car in the background?










Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Escort God

nice motor there,


----------



## five£wash

impressive thanks for sharing


----------



## Miglior

nice job. looks like a mazza mc12 to me?


----------



## Jody 4444

Very nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## paddy328

mc12 next i hope?


----------



## col85

i just did a little sex wee


----------



## supercharged

stunning work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jessop

Awesome work..

MC12 is just phenominal... saying that the lambo is pretty special too.

Owner must be a _real_ petrol head.. With good taste anyhoo!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Planet Man

Very Nice:thumb:


----------



## ads2k

Fantastic and make sure you get to do the MC12 :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74

A Murci... my most favoritest car... yellow (Giallo Orion if I'm not mistaken)... my most favoritest color for that car... you are officially not my friend anymore and I am SOOO not inviting you to my next birthday party! Nice one Dave... can't wait to see that Maserati after you're finished with it... I know you're going to do it .


----------



## Planet Admin

Impressive mate.:thumb:


----------



## dsms

Jessop said:


> Awesome work..
> 
> MC12 is just phenominal... saying that the lambo is pretty special too.
> 
> Owner must be a _real_ petrol head.. With good taste anyhoo!
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Petrol head? I'd say so, just did his Carerra GT and Ford GT. Next to them in the garage were the F40, F50 (only silver one ever made) and the Enzo.



Clever Nickname said:


> A Murci... my most favoritest car... yellow (Giallo Orion if I'm not mistaken)... my most favoritest color for that car... you are officially not my friend anymore and I am SOOO not inviting you to my next birthday party! Nice one Dave... can't wait to see that Maserati after you're finished with it... I know you're going to do it .


Good, I dont wanna go to your stupid party anyway! Lol


----------



## Rowan83

Wow, what a beast.

More of the Maserati please!


----------



## louimichel

Oh my good ! :doublesho
He has a Maserati MC 12 too , that's a very lucky guy 
he just miss the Ferrari to be perfect for me:car:


----------



## Auto Detox

Very tasty :thumb:
Baz


----------



## dominic32

very nice :thumb:


----------



## WyattEarp

Must be nice to work on such nice cars. Excellent work like always.:thumb:


----------



## remonrace

:argie:


----------



## n_d_fox

louimichel said:


> Oh my good ! :doublesho
> He has a Maserati MC 12 too , that's a very lucky guy
> he just miss the Ferrari to be perfect for me:car:


According to the OP this guy has a garage full of awesome machines including a Ferrari F40 and F50 !

Superb work btw... i'm not overly convinced by those floor mats but each to their own !

Lovely looking place to work in as well.


----------



## MrLOL

His garage is posted on this forum in the U.S.

Awesome is not the word

http://www.luxury4play.com/automoti...ics-insane-garage-picture-thread-50-pics.html

Top 5 pics are all the same House.

And they dont even show you the other half of the garages upstairs. More here

http://www.luxury4play.com/automoti...-insane-garage-picture-thread-50-pics-18.html

Yikes !!


----------



## 123quackers

dsms said:


> Petrol head? I'd say so, just did his Carerra GT and Ford GT. Next to them in the garage were the F40, F50 (only silver one ever made) and the Enzo.
> 
> Good, I dont wanna go to your stupid party anyway! Lol


Fantastic detail :argie:

I would not wish to name your client for obvious reasons, would I be correct in saying he is a property tychoon? and he is one of a few that has and races Ferrari F1 cars he has? If so I know your client and can honestly say he is one of the biggest petrol heads alive after the Great Jack Setton


----------



## mattc

Nice job.

The cars cool but the mat's are even better


----------



## TCD

Amazing! MC12...Next? OMG


----------



## Gleammachine

Quality work on a quality car.:thumb:


----------



## dsms

TCD said:


> Amazing! MC12...Next? OMG


Maybe... :argie:


----------



## pampos

Top job on an amazing car!!!!
Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## ahaydock

Great work on a nice car :thumb:


----------



## TCD

dsms said:


> Maybe... :argie:


:argie::argie: Show it when you are working with this beast, plz!!


----------



## gb270

Great car to work on it dont get any better,


----------



## david.celica

Fantastic work, gorgeous car


----------



## evosystems

what an amazing car and really good detail! Wish I could have the pleasure of working on such a car!

Well done buddy!


----------



## dsms

evosystems said:


> what an amazing car and really good detail! Wish I could have the pleasure of working on such a car!
> 
> Well done buddy!


This account was 2 years in the making, well worth the wait for me :argie:


----------



## robxr2

awesome car, pure jealous


----------



## thehogester

What an epic garage setup, with an even more epic stable of supercars! Amazing!


----------



## Eurogloss

Another top job there Dave :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Freeman

Top job and also top car!


----------



## Haverty

wow what a beautiful car and excellent write up!


----------



## dsms

Thanks all!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Dave

excellent work as always :thumb:

the clear coat is mighty tough on those too :buffer:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## dsms

kdskeltec said:


> Dave
> 
> excellent work as always :thumb:
> 
> the clear coat is mighty tough on those too :buffer:
> 
> kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


Absolutely, Lamborghini has the hardest clears I have yet to work on. I did a Rosso Vik LP640 (4 stage metallic special order color) and it was even harder than this one + lots of factory sanding defects.

People dont realize the amount of time it takes to remove even minor defects from such a tough clear, hence why I gave you so much credit on the one you did with severe defects!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

dsms said:


> Absolutely, Lamborghini has the hardest clears I have yet to work on. I did a Rosso Vik LP640 (4 stage metallic special order color) and it was even harder than this one + lots of factory sanding defects.
> 
> People dont realize the amount of time it takes to remove even minor defects from such a tough clear, hence why I gave you so much credit on the one you did with severe defects!


Cool , even thou i must not of noticed it :lol:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Mr Face

David, that is one epic detail. Totally Out F Standing :thumb:

Speechless : 

Even the matts are awesome


----------



## RandomlySet

very nice.... love those foot mats


----------



## Lito

Hey man, just a quick question... i've seen previously you've used Tardis... where did you get it?


----------



## GlynRS2

Superb work on a stunning motor:thumb:


----------



## dsms

This car is being replaced by an LP-700 Aventador ... should be a great writeup when it comes in within the next few months!


----------



## ITHAQVA

Great work on a stunning motor :thumb:


----------

